# Royal Diadem Cairnbulg



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me with info on a boat, the Royal Diadem, built for Cairnbulg in 1890. I'd also be interested in the skipper/owner George May.
Thanks
Douglas


----------

